# Whats the first Cubano you smoked?



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

My first Cuban was a Cohiba Siglo II. Of course I've never had anything but a cuban....'cept for a MacDonald Tobacco Cigar.....Canadian.

That Cohiba got me hooked.:ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Montecristo #4 :dr:dr:dr


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

A member by the name of P-Town Smokes gave me my first. A PSD4 that was on like a pot of neckbones. Nothing will ever compare to that cigar. It was pure bliss.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A Bolivar Royal Corona (likely an '03) in Nassau...that was when the worm turned for me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> A Bolivar Royal Corona (likely an '03) in Nassau...that was when the worm turned for me.


Glad to see you cut your teeth on a "newbie" stick Tom.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

madurolover said:


> Glad to see you cut your teeth on a "newbie" stick Tom.


Oh, how I wish I had a box of those '03s now, Donnie. :dr


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, how I wish I had a box of those '03s now, Donnie. :dr


Me and you both Tom.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Ahh, you always remember your first...she was a Cohiba Siglo VI, a young pretty one at that, probably an '07. We had the most memorable time, that night on the beach in southern Spain - the summer of '08. I courted her in a touristy shop in Torremolinos, took her with me, and we went down to the beach that night when the moon was blazing red. I was excited - my first Cuban! We stayed out for hours...I enjoyed her aroma from head to foot, and our Mediterranean romance lasted for a couple of hours, though it seemed like much longer, but it had to end...she disappeared into the night, leaving me stunned...but satisfied, ohhh satisfied...and now, I search for that same feeling, but alas I have encountered none comparable thusfar...I look at her empty tube, smell it's emptiness, and yearn for that night...


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

JLP cigarillo! :r


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Ahh, you always remember your first...she was a Cohiba Siglo VI, a young pretty one at that, probably an '07. We had the most memorable time, that night on the beach in southern Spain - the summer of '08. I courted her in a touristy shop in Torremolinos, took her with me, and we went down to the beach that night when the moon was blazing red. I was excited - my first Cuban! We stayed out for hours...I enjoyed her aroma from head to foot, and our Mediterranean romance lasted for a couple of hours, though it seemed like much longer, but it had to end...she disappeared into the night, leaving me stunned...but satisfied, ohhh satisfied...and now, I search for that same feeling, but alas I have encountered none comparable thusfar...I look at her empty tube, smell it's emptiness, and yearn for that night...


Hahaha, you poor poor man.

They say its better to have loved and lost, than never loved at all...


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trinidad Reyes thanks to a great BOTL named Shakespeare!


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

monte #2


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Ahh, you always remember your first...she was a Cohiba Siglo VI, a young pretty one at that, probably an '07. We had the most memorable time, that night on the beach in southern Spain - the summer of '08. I courted her in a touristy shop in Torremolinos, took her with me, and we went down to the beach that night when the moon was blazing red. I was excited - my first Cuban! We stayed out for hours...I enjoyed her aroma from head to foot, and our Mediterranean romance lasted for a couple of hours, though it seemed like much longer, but it had to end...she disappeared into the night, leaving me stunned...but satisfied, ohhh satisfied...and now, I search for that same feeling, but alas I have encountered none comparable thusfar...I look at her empty tube, smell it's emptiness, and yearn for that night...


What a wonderful encounter.........my first experience wasn't as glorious as this but it was a Monte #2 in Jamaica.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cohiba Robusto. My first cigar ever :tu


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

i think it was a Monte #1


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Punch Churchill.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I think it was an Upman. 
Been maybe thirty years ago.
Don't remember for sure.
Bought it in Windsor while strolling around downtown.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

My first was a R&J Tubos. I remember standing outside smoking it thinking, man this cigar has a tough draw. 

My first really good Cuban cigar was a Cohiba Esplendido at the Atlantis in the Bahamas.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> A member by the name of P-Town Smokes gave me my first. A PSD4 that was on like a pot of neckbones. Nothing will ever compare to that cigar. It was pure bliss.


I'm with greg, pds4 and it was exalent. I have donnie to thank for that


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

epyon26 said:


> I'm with greg, pds4 and it was exalent. I have donnie to thank for that


You are welcome brother. :tu


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

About 30 years ago while I was in Varadero Bay Cuba and at the Cohiba factory in Old Havana I smoked a Cohiba Esplendido and got very high , they said I was giggling like a little girl , they definitely put a little 'hoochy' in their cigars down there as I have never experienced that feeling when smoking Cubans that were bought here in Canada ..
Only the ones from Cuba do that :tu


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

PSD4 best cigar I ever smoked ended up buying a box. :ss


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine was was Diplomatico #2 - Still one of the best smokes ever.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

VR Famosos which I was gifted at a herf :ss


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

mash said:


> Punch Churchill.


Ahh.... and ...the Punch Coronation and the Punch-Punch. What a wonderful Cuban family.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

First REAL one was a Monte #4. It was amazing. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

First real one must have been something I picked up in the Caymans while on Vacation back in December 06 or a Du Maire that someone was kind enough to send me. I get my dates mixed up so I'm not certain.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Monte #2, smoked to the nub...


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Monte #2, smoked to the nub...


This was my very first also. Damn that was a good cigar! Burned my fingers with it. :ss

AdMR


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

H. Upmann Sir Winston


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

A big Montecristo, likely an "A" which I got in Korea. :tu


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Diplomaticos #2 gifted to me from Krisko in a blind taste test here on CS. I didn't know what it was, so my expectations weren't too high, and I smoked it on a beautiful summer evening with a couple of cold ones. Great experience, great cigar, great BOTL.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Does my 47 yr old Cuban wife count? However, that was 30+ yrs ago so she was not as aged.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

HdM Epi #1 then Party Short. It has been all downhill since.

scottie


----------



## mario (Jul 31, 2008)

Partagas SD No4


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Juan Lopez #2 was the first one I knew the provenance of. I've never been the same since.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Does my 47 yr old Cuban wife count? However, that was 30+ yrs ago so she was not as aged.


 :r :r :r

That can count...


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Monte tubo in Varadero


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Does my 47 yr old Cuban wife count? However, that was 30+ yrs ago so she was not as aged.


I could go so far with this one, but i wont lol


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

some Upmann puritos

first hand made was a Siglo II


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Party Short I received from Yazzie followed by a PSD 4 from him....after those two it has been all downhill.


----------



## superavenger (Sep 22, 2008)

Due to me being such a newbie (1.5 months and still seasoning my new humi) at this I must say I have yet to venture on the dark side.....

Man I must have some reason to make a trip north right?:ss

Kris


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Besides some fake Cohiba Siglo III's I got my Junior year in high school in Playa del Carmen(which were GREAT, but $21/3), it was some RyJ Romeo No. 3 I got at the Cancun airport(this passed December). They were great as well.. spicy little things!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Smoked a few fakes when I started smoking. The first ones I got to try were at a PPP at MMH I. It was a little overwhelming but it was one hell of an introduction!


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

/________________
\
A Bolivar royal corona while on a cruise in 98
I have loved Boli's ever since.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I wish I could remember. It drives me nutz that I can't. It's like forgetting your first piece of..


Cake!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I believe it was an MC2 and it was glorious. :dr I'm a huge fan to this day.


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

A very smooth creamy 1996 Hoyo Epicure #2 from a cab....

in 1996.

Haven't had one since.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

A party short for me. What a great little smoke. Note to self: Buy a cab next time dummy.:tu


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Montecristo No. 2

Ah that was a good night. Out on the deck with my dad and older brother. A night I shall never forget.


----------



## imleg (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a Guantanamera, my first ever cigar :hn. It was before I discover CS. But Thing has chande a lot.

After my reborn, the first one was a Cohiba Siglo IV. Quite a difference I can tell you.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

1971 or 1972, a Punch from my father's stash. This was when I was in college and smoked a pipe and an occasional cigar but did not have a humidor or collect cigars. As I recall, it tasted real nice.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Monte Emundo for me. It was the only one I had at the time so kept it months until my birthday.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

My first was a Party short and I even photographed the historic event.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I was gifted an RyJ Churchill and the rest is history.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't remember for certain. I bought my BIL a Cuban cigar for X-Mas. This was B4 the embargo and he let me have a puff. I liked it a lot. I believe it might have been a Cifuentes and it was in a glass tube. X:cb


----------



## OldDirty (Feb 24, 2008)

Guantanamera Crystal yum so delicious....yeah I know u


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Monte #5:ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

My first was a Boli PC ...what a great cigar that was!!!


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

My first _bona fide_ Habanos experience came about 20 years ago when in Mexico (after dinner at one of the best restaurants in Acapulco) A buddy & I met some high-roller from Montreal who took a shine to us fellow Canucks and bought all the high-end sticks the cigar girl had (and then sent her for more) I remember being amazed with the fact he spent oclose to a _g-note_ $US on about 15 or 20 sticks that he shared with us and his entourage. My first light was a Cohiba Esplendido followed later by a nice RyJ torpedo... What a great experience! (I kept the bands for years) Needless to say, I've been hooked since then.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

I think for me it was a Cohiba robusto:tu Things have not been the same since:hn


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, how I wish I had a box of those '03s now, Donnie. :dr


I still have an '00 BRC you sent me in our first HD trade Tom, and am dying to fire it up.

My first Cuban cigar was a Cohiba Esplendido bought in Rio, Brazil. Actually given to me.


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Monte No. 2, was 16 at the time.

My dad went into the shop at Atlantis and came out and handed me and my older brother one. We went back to the Cruise Ship, smoked them in the Viking Lounge on board. Great night that was.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I smoked a Ramon Allones that was gifted to me on an empty stomach and nearly lost it, put it down to grab a bite and finished it off... wasn't to my taste, but the second surely was a Epicure #2 which was dee-lish !!!:tu


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

Party PC many moons ago from my uncle who started me on this great hobby


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

My first Habano experience came when I enjoyed a Montecristo #1. I absolutely loved it!


:tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

RyJ No.2....I think


----------

